# My Newly Finished 1948 Schwinn B6 Autocycle



## Joey Bombaci (May 9, 2020)

Hey all! Just wanted to share with you my 1948 Schwinn B6 Autocycle. I bought this bike last year for $400 and completely tore it apart down to the last bolt. Went through lots of evaporust and sos pads but managed to get her road worthy! I converted it to a porkchop front brake bike as I just love the look and the function of it all. Along with the NOS porkchop I replaced all the spokes with NOS double butted torringtons from "oldbikes" on Ebay. I had my local bike shop lace up the original non-knurl S2's and put washers behind the nipple ends to give more support as the rims are 72 years old. I found a 6 hole rack and fender light cover and had to strip and paint them both to match the patina of the bike. A lot of weathering but Im happy with the result. Thanks to @bicyclebones from Ebay for the new fender light tray and horn assembly! I also was missing the key and I love the original YALE keys so I had @WES PINCHOT replace the key cylinder with another original cylinder and key from the same time period. Thank you Wes! I also rebuilt a Stewart Warner speedo to put on there to give it just another period piece! This bike floats and I absolutely love to ride it! Huge thank you to Mr. @bobcycles He was super helpful in the parts hunt, Balloon Tire schwinn knowledge, as well as supplying me with an expertly restored B-1 Mesinger Seat! Thanks Bob! Here is the Before and After.


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 9, 2020)

That is a great looking bike, with nice color match parts. Did you redo the red pins or just uncover the original ones? 
Shawn M.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 9, 2020)

NICE JOB!
ENJOY!
WES


----------



## John G04 (May 9, 2020)

Looks great incredible bring back! Good choice to not repaint it!


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 9, 2020)

Shawn Michael said:


> That is a great looking bike, with nice color match parts. Did you redo the red pins or just uncover the original ones?
> Shawn M.



Thank you sir! It is all original pin striping! Just soap and water and a small amount of wax to bring back the vibrancy. Other than the spider rust from its life in Chicago the original paint stayed pretty clean.


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 9, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Looks great incredible bring back! Good choice to not repaint it!



Thanks man! Only original once! for 72 years old the paint stayed pretty clean for the most part.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2020)

Excellent Resurrection!


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2020)

Nice rescue.
That’s an amazing transformation.
Congrats!


----------



## OZ1972 (May 10, 2020)

Very nice work , love the color combinations , these bikes awesome , enjoy the bike great job !!!!!!!!


----------



## 1motime (May 10, 2020)

Joey Bombaci said:


> Hey all! Just wanted to share with you my 1948 Schwinn B6 Autocycle. I bought this bike last year for $400 and completely tore it apart down to the last bolt. Went through lots of evaporust and sos pads but managed to get her road worthy! I converted it to a porkchop front brake bike as I just love the look and the function of it all. Along with the NOS porkchop I replaced all the spokes with NOS double butted torringtons from "oldbikes" on Ebay. I had my local bike shop lace up the original non-knurl S2's and put washers behind the nipple ends to give more support as the rims are 72 years old. I found a 6 hole rack and fender light cover and had to strip and paint them both to match the patina of the bike. A lot of weathering but Im happy with the result. Thanks to @bicyclebones from Ebay for the new fender light tray and horn assembly! I also was missing the key and I love the original YALE keys so I had @WES PINCHOT replace the key cylinder with another original cylinder and key from the same time period. Thank you Wes! I also rebuilt a Stewart Warner speedo to put on there to give it just another period piece! This bike floats and I absolutely love to ride it! Huge thank you to Mr. @bobcycles He was super helpful in the parts hunt, Balloon Tire schwinn knowledge, as well as supplying me with an expertly restored B-1 Mesinger Seat! Thanks Bob! Here is the Before and After.
> 
> View attachment 1190745
> 
> ...



Evaporust and SOS pads?  You forgot to mention your time.  Time well spent!  Very through cleaning!  You got it all.  Beautiful Schwinn!


----------



## Mymando (May 10, 2020)

Awesome job I have bought parts from everyone you included and they are great! Happy riding!


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 10, 2020)

1motime said:


> Evaporust and SOS pads?  You forgot to mention your time.  Time well spent!  Very through cleaning!  You got it all.  Beautiful Schwinn!



Hahaha yes very true! Thank you! Time I spent on it was a blast for sure.


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 10, 2020)

Mymando said:


> Awesome job I have bought parts from everyone you included and they are great! Happy riding!



Thanks man! Yes they are absolutely great connections in the hobby and great people!


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 10, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Nice rescue.
> That’s an amazing transformation.
> Congrats!



Thank you sir! Thats my favorite way to do it. Find a bike that needs to live again!


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 10, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Excellent Resurrection!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 10, 2020)

OZ1972 said:


> Very nice work , love the color combinations , these bikes awesome , enjoy the bike great job !!!!!!!!



Thank you sir! I love the coach green too! Makes those red pin stripes really pop.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 10, 2020)

Loving how this is perfectly blended


----------



## sworley (May 11, 2020)

Beautiful job!! Did the bike come out of AZ when you got it?


----------



## Joey Bombaci (May 11, 2020)

sworley said:


> Beautiful job!! Did the bike come out of AZ when you got it?



Thank you! It actually came from Chicago! Im assuming thats where it spent its whole life.


----------

